# (monday) history in your game 09-22-2003



## alsih2o (Sep 22, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

archers run amok in this game. i hope some of these articles enhance how you use them.

 a glossary of archery- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/misc/glossary.html

 timeline- http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/history.htm

 yabusame- horseback archery in japan- http://www.japanpage.org/photo/yabusame.asp

 oriental hinged and collapsable bows- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/hinge/hinge.html

 the ancient composite bow- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/ancient_composites/

 archery in china- http://www.atarn.org/chinese/chin_art.htm

how were longbow strings made?- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/longbowstring/string.html

 a 1634 book on "the art of archerie"- http://home.att.net/~chidiock/

 a ton on the medieval european archer- http://victorian.fortunecity.com/manet/394/page23.htm

the english longbow- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/longbow/longbow.html

 steel bow in india- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/steelbow/steelbow.html

shooting for distance in turkey- http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/turkish/


----------



## willpax (Sep 22, 2003)

As usual, your aim is true.


----------



## Old One (Sep 22, 2003)

*Too true...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> As usual, your aim is true.





Willpax,

Indeed, he is right on target !

~ Old One


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 22, 2003)

Them are some big arrows on those longbows.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

willpax said:
			
		

> As usual, your aim is true.





 ah, puns as a reward. 

 what more could i ask?


----------

